# Anyone else still waiting on a H30 from the Fenix-Store.



## spoonrobot (May 9, 2008)

Just curious if anyone else was still waiting for the newer shipments to come in. I ordered 4-11-08 and received an email shortly after about the delay due to the UI problems but it's been awhile with no new info.


----------



## Dark Vapor (May 9, 2008)

I think I read in another thread where 4-7 wrote that they're getting another shipment in next week. Too bad, I was hoping to take it on an upcoming trip. I had ordered one in the middle of April.


----------



## dilbert (May 9, 2008)

I'm waiting on the H50 :thumbsup:


----------



## LA OZ (May 9, 2008)

i have been waiting for more than a month.


----------



## half-watt (May 9, 2008)

ordered 08apr. still waiting. called yesterday. spoke with Trevor. here is essentially what he said:

1. second shipment mentioned on F-S home page, due late last week, has *NOT* yet arrived. No ETA.

2. so, of course, the third shipment, due late this week, hasn't arrived yet either. No ETA.


my take (not that anyone asked, so please excuse me for the unsolicited comments in this regard):

1. patience is a virtue becoming one of any age.

2. i'll take this opportunity to learn some more patience.

3. generally speaking, a light (most of us here have more than one,...or two,...or three, or...), under these circumstances is *NOT* a life or death issue.

4. IMO, this light ought to be worth the wait.


my two shekels.


----------



## spoonrobot (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input half-watt, makes me feel better that I'm not the only one without an H30. Seems like more and more people are getting theirs everyday but I guess that isn't really the case.

Hopefully we won't have to wait until after the olympics are over.


----------



## whippoorwill (May 9, 2008)

With all of the issues that are still unresolved with the switches ( at least that is what I am seeing) it may be a blessing in disguise that you haven't received them yet. My order for an H30 is still sitting in my shopping cart waiting for the button to be pushed. I am going to let things settle down before pulling the trigger.

With that being said, the H30 looks like a great headlamp and the H501 looks great also. I will own both of them at some point in time.


----------



## LED-holic (May 9, 2008)

I hope you guys get your lights soon.

I hate to order and then have to wait for the lights. I'm naturally impatient. If I decide I want a light, I want it NOW. 

I'll look forward to when they have the H30 and H50 in stock so I can pick one up.


----------



## HKJ (May 9, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> I hope you guys get your lights soon.
> 
> I hate to order and then have to wait for the lights. I'm naturally impatient. If I decide I want a light, I want it NOW.
> 
> I'll look forward to when they have the H30 and H50 in stock so I can pick one up.



Your must be living in the US, I have to wait a long time for US orders to arrive. The longest has been 36 days, the shortest probably about 10 days.

And I am still waiting for my H30 and it will probably be another month before I see it :mecry:.

I am also the impatient type and it is very hard to wait months for a flashlight :sigh: (I also order lights before they are in stock).


Edit:
Just to clarify: the 36 days was time from the packet was mailed to I received it.


----------



## LED-holic (May 9, 2008)

HKJ said:


> Your must be living in the US, I have to wait a long time for US orders to arrive. The longest has been 36 days, the shortest probably about 10 days.
> 
> And I am still waiting for my H30 and it will probably be another month before I see it :mecry:.
> 
> I am also the impatient type and it is very hard to wait months for a flashlight :sigh: (I also order lights before they are in stock).


Yes, you have my utmost sympathies.

It's especially hard when dealers / manufacturers announce new products. Then you know there will be a wait list, and then production delays, and then certain colors won't be available for a while (like the orange E01 I'm eyeing). And then I wait until the dealer has it in stock before I place the order. And then the delay for the shipping.

To be a flashaholic you have be *patient* as any other hobby I've found.


----------



## HKJ (May 9, 2008)

LED-holic said:


> To be a flashaholic you have be *patient* as any other hobby I've found.



I agree with that.

But then this week has been rather good, I received 9 flashlights, some was ordered nearly a month ago.

Now I am just waiting for 5 lights, including the H30.

PS: I may have to admit that I am a flashaholic .


----------



## whippoorwill (May 9, 2008)

HKJ said:


> I agree with that.
> 
> But then this week has been rather good, I received 9 flashlights, some was ordered nearly a month ago.
> 
> ...


 

YA THINK!!!!!


----------



## DM51 (May 10, 2008)

I'm waiting for mine. I don't mind waiting if it means the ones I get will not have the UI problems, and I'm sure that is the reason for the delay. Better a delay like that, than quick delivery of a faulty item.


----------



## sledhead (May 10, 2008)

I ordered on 4/9. Glad I missed the boat, I'm sure the will work the bugs out. Maybe I'll order a JET-PRO III to pass the time!!


----------



## jayflash (May 11, 2008)

My credit card was charged for an E01 & H30 exactly one month ago and I'm waiting for the same slow boat from China as the rest of you.


----------



## half-watt (May 11, 2008)

DM51 said:


> I'm waiting for mine. I don't mind waiting if it means the ones I get will not have the UI problems, and I'm sure that is the reason for the delay. Better a delay like that, than quick delivery of a faulty item.



second that.

IMO, this is the right way to look at it. 

i too would much rather wait for a properly working unit, having, in the past, experienced the anticipation of opening the long awaited pkg, with sweating palms, rapid shallow respiration, chest thumping heartbeat, and bated breath, accompanied with the surge of adrenaline fueled excitement upon reaching the heart of the pkg containing the long awaited "device de illumination" (audibly enunciated with a phony French accent), only to find, either the wrong item shipped, or a defective unit contained therein, producing a letdown of considerably sizable proportions accompanied by the attendant associated disappointment due to the calamitous catastrophe of the event.


----------



## katsyonak (May 11, 2008)

dilbert said:


> I'm waiting on the H50 :thumbsup:


+1 for about a month now.


----------



## zip (May 11, 2008)

Yup, I'm waiting also.

Although I've been getting by with an improvised version.


----------



## dandruff (May 11, 2008)

half-watt said:


> ... long awaited "device de illumination" (audibly enunciated with a phony French accent)



HAHAHA thats priceless!


----------



## Robatman (May 12, 2008)

Ordered 23rd April. still waiting. No problem with that

Robert


----------



## Christoph (May 14, 2008)




----------



## davedds (May 14, 2008)

yup me to, but I got an email last week that they will have 2 batches of H30 on 5/12 and will start to process all the orders that were on back order from there...

But who knows if the "Earthquake" over there slowed things down???


----------



## fresnorich (May 14, 2008)

Ordered mine on the 16th of April, but I got impatient with the delays and concerned about some of the issues others seem to be having so I went ahead and canceled my order and requested a refund. I'll wait and see how things play out and then most likely purchase another in a month or two. 

I'm very happy with the excellent customer service at the Fenix-store BTW.


----------



## half-watt (May 14, 2008)

as a reference for others who are waiting:


as mentioned in an earlier Post above, ordered mine 08apr. 

rcv'd email today that it has shipped as of 14may. 


y'all hang in there a wee bit longer. 



i'll Post back regarding any UI (or other) issues with the new unit when it arrives via USPS Priority Mail in a day or two.


----------



## sledhead (May 16, 2008)

Ordered mine on the 9th, no email and still shows backordered on site. That " patience is a virtue" phrase is getting hard to take.


----------



## Jerimoth (May 16, 2008)

Is there another store that carries it?


----------



## lengendcpf (May 16, 2008)

I think some although shipped got delay is due to some reasons..

Maybe summer olympics?


----------



## lengendcpf (May 16, 2008)

zip said:


> Yup, I'm waiting also.
> 
> Although I've been getting by with an improvised version.


 

Funny....


----------



## van1 (May 16, 2008)

Zebralight has the h30 in stock and apparently has the UI problem worked out. It is coming from China, so it may take longer to get threre though. Price is almost the same.


----------



## half-watt (May 16, 2008)

ordered 08apr fr/F-S. shipped 14may. arrived 16may via USPS Priority Mail.

unfortunately, the unit sent to me has some issues.

first off, the headlamp appears to have been removed from the package and used and then hastily stuffed unfolded back into the blister in the packaging intended to hold it. the other items were nicely stowed in their respective blister. in speaking with Fenix-Store there are a couple of theories as to how this might have happened, but we'll leave it at that. given the somewhat intermittent nature of this unit's problem, a brief quality check might have beaten the odds and passed a simple quality check prior to shipment (either from China or F-S).

second, the H30-Q5 headlamp, while very nice in many respects, falls short in one very important area: it largely doesn't work, i.e. it will turn on perhaps once out of 20 to 30 attempts (i'm being a bit conservative here so as not to exaggerate). the switch has a nice "click" sound and tactile feel regardless of whether the H30-Q5 will decide to turn on or not. so, what to do next? well,...on to the battery...

i've tried two new Surefire, one new Duracell, one new Titanium, an Ultrafire RCR, and an AW RCR (both RCR's fully charged). All batteries indicate 80-100 %SOC on the ZTS MB-1 battery tester and indicate their typical fully charged voltage on my Fluke DMM.

it will turn on 'bout half the time on the Duracell, rarely on one of the two Surefires, but not at all (NOT even once) with the other Surefire, the Titanium, or the two RCR's.

once turned on, it appears to function fine and cycles through the modes with no problem. it is plenty bright and i prefer it greatly over the 1xAA powered H50-Q5 which was purchased awhile back, i.e. i prefer it when the H30-Q5 decides to wake up from its nap and decides to turn on and do what i've paid it to do, i.e. produce photons possessing wavelengths in the visible portion of the EM spectrum. when it's working, it really is a very nice lil' headlamp. i'm quite impressed with it. to put this in perspective, i liked the H50-Q5, but was not overly impressed with it. the H30-Q5, when it's working, is, IMO, quite impressive.

when it won't turn on, it is rather recalcitrant about it and no amount of coaxing or threatening seems to work. i've even tried kryptonite, all to no avail - the super-gremlins are still alive and kickin' and interfering with proper operation of my particular unit.

so, IMO, it would seem to NOT be an issue with the power sources and possibly(???) not with the switch (though one really can't tell too much from a sound and a feel, but there's nothing obvious wrong with the switch that a user can determine via simple switch operation/cycling). appears Zebralight may not have all of the kinks worked out of their H30's yet???

a call to Fenix-Store put me in touch with Matt who gave me a RMA#. Matt said that, given the circumstances, he would credit me for the return shipping which is, initially, at my expense. this arrangement is satisfactory with me.

however, Fenix-Store doesn't have any replacements to send out. they are expecting another big shipment sometime soon, however. 

hope y'all have better luck with yours and that your H30 doesn't turn out to be a H00-Q0 like mine. 

oh, BTW,... i'm open to troubleshooting suggestions if anyone cares to offer any. no idea too foolish; i'm willing to try almost anything that is technically sound (no more kryptonite attempts though) before i return this particular unit. many thanks in advance for your troubleshooting suggestions.


----------



## RGB_LED (May 18, 2008)

DM51 said:


> I'm waiting for mine. I don't mind waiting if it means the ones I get will not have the UI problems, and I'm sure that is the reason for the delay. Better a delay like that, than quick delivery of a faulty item.


+1. Agreed. I ordered mine on April 4th. But, as long as they sort out the UI issues, then I think I can wait a little longer for it.


----------



## zip (May 18, 2008)

I think I'm becoming more patient.


----------



## LA OZ (May 18, 2008)

I decided to cancel my order until consistent report coming out demonstrating they have finally sorted the multitude of issues with the headlight.


----------



## zurg (May 23, 2008)

order placed in April


----------



## __philippe (May 23, 2008)

Just received shipping notification for my H30 order placed 10-APR-08...:thumbsup:

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## gadgetnerd (May 23, 2008)

Mine ordered May 3. Not expecting it any time soon, and I'd rather wait that bit longer to make sure that I get one without any bugs. The H50 is doing just fine on my bedside table in the mean time. I have every faith that an excellent dealer like fenixstore will have them out the door within seconds of receiving them


----------



## sledhead (May 23, 2008)

Got an email that mine was shipped today.( ordered April 9 ). I was seriously thinking of cancelling my order today when I got home from work, hopefully the bugs are worked out!


----------



## spoonrobot (May 27, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Got an email today; my order was processed 4/13 and shipped today 5/27. Looks like they're slowing working down the list. WOOT!


----------



## Lighthouse one (May 27, 2008)

Friday I got a ship notice...it arrived today. A long wait..but worth it! SO far it seems fine. I still can't believe how tiny it is!


----------



## HoopleHead (May 27, 2008)

took a while to get mine (direct) but came eventually and no UI issues.


----------



## John N (May 27, 2008)

Ordered May 12 directly from Zebralight, came today (27th).

-john


----------



## Cowley (May 27, 2008)

I ordered my H30 on 04/11 and have not received the light or shipping notification. I'm going to contact the Fenix Store.


----------



## ibcj (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone seen word from Fenix-Store if this next batch of Zebras they expect to receive this week will satisfy the demand of backorders ?


----------



## sledhead (May 27, 2008)

Mine arrived today. So far it appears to be worth the wait! I'll give it a couple days before I pass judgement on the UI issues.:thumbsup:


----------



## RGB_LED (May 27, 2008)

Cowley said:


> I ordered my H30 on 04/11 and have not received the light or shipping notification. I'm going to contact the Fenix Store.


You may still be in luck... I ordered mine on April 4th and I haven't received any further notification...


----------



## Dark Vapor (May 28, 2008)

Got my ship notice today (ordered mid April).


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 28, 2008)

Also got my ship notice today! Wohoo! Have been wanting this light for a while!

Ordered mine 7e may.


----------



## zurg (May 30, 2008)

Mine arrived.Very nice.
I've started testing.


----------



## jason9987 (May 31, 2008)

Mine Finally shipped after over a month of waiting but to the wrong address and now may take 2-3 months to get to me


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jun 4, 2008)

NOPE! Not anymore! I got it in the mail today!

It really is a small light! Its very sunny outside now so I cant test it for real right now, did test it in the garage though and It wouldnt hurt if it had a way higher high, but Ill guess it will fulfill the tasks its supposed to do! Nice balance between output and runtime!


----------



## jayflash (Jun 5, 2008)

If the H30 proves to be reliable, it'll be a benchmark for more than just headlights. 

Yes, of course :ironic:, it could be brighter because of the very even flood beam. It's definitely quite usable and heatsinking may be problematic at higher drive levels. Perhaps the next, "quantum leap" of efficiency will bring that holy grail of enough brightness.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Jun 6, 2008)

The more I use the H30 the more I like it! Its so tiny and i really like the clip you get, at night you can clip it to your boxers and walk around in the house and use it ligh-hands free!  When I look down I cant see the light, just that theres something that emits light under my belly..  (d*mn beers...)


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 7, 2008)

Just checked the mail today and my H30 has finally arrived!  

As indicated in the pictures from the various threads about this light, the H30 is tiny but puts out quite the punch. The threads need some cleaning and I noticed that when I switch modes using the clickie switch, you have to hold it down about 2.5 sec before it switches to the next mode... not complaining but I already wish that it was a quick double-click instead of a click-hold. 

I'm still impressed by the form factor and the construction... now to put the light through its paces... :twothumbs


----------



## WildChild (Jun 7, 2008)

Temptation took me over! I ordered the H30. Do all levels work with RCR123A?


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 7, 2008)

The answer is YES 

And for your pleasure.. a single picture with Spotlight, H30 & H50..


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 7, 2008)

Frenchyled said:


> The answer is YES
> 
> And for your pleasure.. a single picture with Spotlight, H30 & H50..


Frencyled, I checked out your site and you have one fantastic collection... I hope it's insured as there are some prized beauties there! :thumbsup: 

One question: what's the red 'spotlight' that you have there? I've never seen that before...


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi RGB_LED

Thank you for the kind words about my collection 

The spotLight come from MAttK at Battery Junction.com... Try searching in CPF MArketPlace you will find a thread about it ...


----------



## JohnF (Jun 8, 2008)

I received mine a few days ago. Alas, it'll be going back - it is one that will just refuse to turn on after being turned off for a short time. Very frustrating, it seems to have a mind of it's own. I'm using primary batteries, BTW.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 11, 2008)

Frenchyled said:


> Hi RGB_LED
> Thank you for the kind words about my collection
> The spotLight come from MAttK at Battery Junction.com... Try searching in CPF MArketPlace you will find a thread about it ...


Frenchyled, thanks for the tip... 

Sorry, slight hi-jacking of this thread... Coincidentally, I came across the 'spotlight' you were referring to, via a separate light that I happened to see which is the LED Lenser Auto... made of stainless steel and similar function but only about 5.6 lm. Check out the review...


----------

